# Freight Trucks Height?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are all the freight Trucks the same height between Airsto, USA, and LGB?

This is excluding the wheels.

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 

You can't be serious.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

he he he.... ddddon't make ... he he he... don't make fun of JJ! 

(sorry, I'm still rolling on the floor laughing my a** off) 

JJ, I love you! 

jeeze, even Aristo's replacement metal wheels are not the same diameter as the plastic ones you are replacing... 

ok... I caught my breath... 

they are different, mounting holes, "height", turning "freedom", side bolster height, contour, taper... 

JJ, ya just gotta buy a few and try them out... 

Now, I have gotten used cars with wood screws and washer shims holding trucks on... 

All in good fun JJ.... (I really needed a laugh though) 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was offered a mixed box of freight trucks made by the brands mentioned above.


I have mostly Aristo trucks. I have not done that much mixing of brands. I was trying to determin if the box was worth the price and shipping. 

My thought was if all the steel wheels were the same brand wound there be that much different in the height.

The results I got from this thread are no where near what I expected.









JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, I would avoid the deal... 

Also, mixing sprung and unsprung trucks probably won't be good. 

If it is helpful, I can measure the height of the bolster/crossbar from the rail head of USAT trucks, and Aristo trucks... but if they are a fantastic deal, then buy them and just be prepared to shim or do some other mods to your cars. 

Let me know, just got a new USAT box car... by the way, you need to specify on the USAT stuff if it is the ultimate series, or the other 1:29 stuff, or the 1:24 stuff... Also same goes for Aristo, but I guess you have enough of those to measure yourself. 

Yeah, standardization of coupler mounts and coupler heights and wheels and trucks and axle lengths and axle diameters is not standardized at all. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, your good at making this,,,,sometimes,,,work. 
I use USAT gunderson trucks under my LGB hoppers and flats to lower them. 
You can compare the bolster heigth off the rail with other trucks and see what will work. 
I use misfit trucks under home made cars because i can make it what ever heigth I want.


----------

